# Auto-Stick Shifter



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any non-biased info about the shifter used in our cars, u know the 1-2-3-d thing. is that there for fun time or what? i use mine sparingly, since i don't want to beat on my tranny, but i looked in the owner's manual; didn't say shit about the thing. asked other people, some say it's for shifting like a manual, some say it's for hills and what not. anyone have any ideas here? (plz nobody reply with the usual "leave it in D" reply. i'm looking for info.)


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any non-biased info about the shifter used in our cars, u know the 1-2-3-d thing. is that there for fun time or what? i use mine sparingly, since i don't want to beat on my tranny, but i looked in the owner's manual; didn't say shit about the thing. asked other people, some say it's for shifting like a manual, some say it's for hills and what not. anyone have any ideas here? (plz nobody reply with the usual "leave it in D" reply. i'm looking for info.)


man..! i use mine like its a step tronic.. i got some experience with the step tronic because my mom has a bmw that comes with it.. anyway.. the manual does not say anything but it does say not to exceed 35mph on first gear and not to exceed 63 mph on second gear.. it says it could cause trans damage.. anyway.. it could be tricky poppin it in first gear everytime you are at a light .. but when you have a stick car next to you trying to get you off the line.. use it to your advantage i do it all the time.. you just have to get the hang of it.. so your shifts are smooth .. i got then hang of it after about a month of using it... anyway.. um... when i am on the highway and i want to overpass i just slap it in third and i get instant pick up.. i dont have to wait for that electronic throlle to kick in.. your not the only one wishing they had a stick car.. dont worry.. hope i helped


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

*There's a lot of different opinions on this subject, and I'm not a tranny expert, so all I can give is an opinion.* I used to shift my auto truck on occasion, actually quite often. It never caused any harm to the tranny. I have heard that it's good to do this sometimes, but I've also heard that it's a big no-no. I never really researched into it since I have a 5MT in my Altima, and I don't drive my wifes auto. I would say go for it if you want to, just don't run high RPMs for extended time and don't slam the gears. Use it smoothly and there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> *There's a lot of different opinions on this subject, and I'm not a tranny expert, so all I can give is an opinion.* I used to shift my auto truck on occasion, actually quite often. It never caused any harm to the tranny. I have heard that it's good to do this sometimes, but I've also heard that it's a big no-no. I never really researched into it since I have a 5MT in my Altima, and I don't drive my wifes auto. I would say go for it if you want to, just don't run high RPMs for extended time and don't slam the gears. Use it smoothly and there shouldn't be any problems.


exactly it's all about keeping it on safe RPM's and .. and knowing when to let go of the gas and stepping back on it after you shift.. remember its automatic so it takes at least a second for the gear to kick in..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Or you could just "leave it in D"...J/K...but seriously, if you do use it like that, don't do it to hard, trannys for these things ain't cheap. Next time you get ready to buy a car, look into a manual. It's all I've ever owned, and all I ever will own.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks guys! +1 on all ur replys. yeah, i thought i beat the shit outta my tranny in my 95 max using the 1-2-d with the overdrive off, then switching it on to go to fourth, but apparently i didn't. when i traded it cuz piston rings and other shit were blown, they said the tranny looked fine!

Maybe i'll ask one of the guys at nissan sometime about the shifter. but yeah, i've learned to use the auto-stick, and it def helps off the line. i also found out how to drive it in d like it's a manual, if that sounds not-so-weird...
if you floor it, you can do this easily. just floor it and when you want to shift up, quickly take ur foot off the gas and stomp back on. you should feel it shift fast as balls. otherwise, just memorize the shift-points under different throttle positions and do the release and stomp method. i know it sounds silly, but it helps in some situations. try for yourselves!
and watson, +1. next car will def be a 6 speed max. i love my altima now, but just not as much as i loved my vq.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

eyesack said:


> next car will def be a 6 speed max. i love my altima now, but just not as much as i loved my vq.


Altimas come 5MT with a VQ, SE-R has 6MT and a VQ. Tommorow morning take some time off work and go trade it in.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Altimas come 5MT with a VQ, SE-R has 6MT and a VQ. Tommorow morning take some time off work and go trade it in.


hahahahaha lmfao.. i like my four banger altima yo.. the only reason why i'm stuck with a freaking automatic its because my mother bought the car for my sister... but then her dumb ass decides to leave to some far away city called sequim washington and guess what.. there she gets her dream job buys a S4 and im stock with the automatic altima.. but it's cool.. i make no payments on it.. don't pay for my own insurance.. but i swear to God once that damn thing has to go back i am getting a stick nissan.. anything goes four cyl, six cyl altima sentra i don't care as long as it's a nissan and it is stick..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol ^^^ yeah man i love my four banger too. im finally starting to get over my max. she was my first love! but i've got some plans for this car. OH do i have some plans... my gf said she'll get me a wood dash and trim kit for our anniversary in 3 months, im workin on saving to either drop my car on eibach pro's, or hook it up hid, and sometime in the far future maybe get some nice leather seat covers, i forget atm who makes the good ones. but yeah. imma take my car from a 2.5s to a 2.5sl.


----------

